# Fences



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

[wasn't sure if this was the right place for this thread...]

What kind of fencing do you have in your pastures, paddocks, etc? 

We're working on building a wood rail fence around our pastures. The woman who owned the house before us has (uncapped :shock t-posts and wire (not barbed) that AZ likes to stick his humongous head through and tear up, so we want something sturdier without worrying about electric fencing.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

We have horse wire with board tops and electric fencing. I think that when we have to replace fencing we'll use electric. It's inexpensive and easy to move.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Personally I like solid wooden fence rails, without wire. But if they're not screwed in right they will give. _


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Horses and fences ---

Post and rail really good untill the horses decide to either eat it , scratch on it and push it over or stick their heads through it and generally destroy it.

Electric - really good but... use the wrong fence and it'll go brittle in the sun, if not put up correctly then the wind can cause it to rub and break, gets snow on it in winter which negates the electric , turn it off at night and the local fox population will eat it and if the current fails your horse will soon realize it's off and run through it

Barbed wire - just don't

Brick wall - OK if your name is Bill Gates and you can afford it.

Use a combination of post and rail and electric , you will get the best of both worlds as the electric will keep the horse off the post and rail.

Without doubt the best fence you can have is post and rail with a hawthorn hedge against it - only trouble there is it takes about 50 years to get right.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I would recomend Vinal fencing to anyone! It doesn't require repairs like wood. It stretches if the horse wants to lean on it a little. It never deteriorates or rots. And it can't be chewed on! The only upkeep that is done is powerwashing once a year in the summer. Great stuff!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my electric wire fencing! It requires little maintenance (other than the occasional twist to keep it tight) and it's great in the Kansas weather. We have the WORST wind, rain, sun, etc. and the wire has stood up to everything. My horses respect it and it is very visible if you put tags on it.

My ideal fencing would be wood railing and electric wire on top but the Kansas weather and the lack of availability of the wood makes it nearly impossible. Everyone around here uses electric wire, not the tape, because it flaps in the wind too much


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

We use tposts and horse fence with a string of slick wire on top. here tposts are about $4 a post and the horsewire is $150 per roll Slickwire was $50 per roll.


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I have high tensle wire fence. It is really cheap cause you only have to put a post every 30 feet. You can go a hundred if you use spacers.  I went 20 feet with mine and used only 3 wires. I electrfied it at first but my horse doesnt try to get out so I turned of the electricity.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

We do have 5'6" electircal tape on our back pasture, but we only put Cat and Jack back there ocasionally, or I hack back there.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Wire. Shay-la did most of the work on it throughout winter, it was just a disaster of multiple strands of cheap broken wire and the horses kept escaping. So now it has two strands of darn near unbreakable wire and both strands are hot, and the third strand is a thick cable wire tacked to the posts for visibility. We also have hot orange and pink ribbon tied in between every single post for visibility.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Mine is wood board fence, 3 rails and 4 rails behind the house (horses like to hang there more and I had to make that fence higher than the rest).


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We have a combo of board (3 board - in hindsight, should have gone with 4) and horse/hot-cote wire. The wire is 5 strand with the top, middle and bottom being hot-cote and the other two being regular horse-cote.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I have T posts and one stand at top of white horse ribbon, which is electric, as well as two stands of reg. electric wire below that. They never get near it. My new Arab mare, I feel she would run right through it, so she is in the barn until I can do some wooden fence.


----------

